# Progenex Employee Remanded to Prison



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Progenex Employee Remanded to Prison by Anthony Roberts Several months ago, I made the claim that there were multiple convicted felons working for Progenex. Well, one of them ??? Andrew Medal ??? was just remanded back to prison for his involvement with Progenex (and ostensibly for associating with another felon, but I???m also of the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

